# Anyone see this on ebay??...



## circa1939 (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyone see this one?  Anyone know this gent?
I've seen this listed several times with no sale,...wonder why the price just hangs there at the same amount every time its relisted??
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Bike-We...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item588698d528


----------



## jay123bikes (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi now him he restores bicycles he from colorado


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 22, 2010)

Simple. The price is too high for this bike. Half the price and it may sell.


----------



## circa1939 (Mar 25, 2010)

yeah really to bad,...


----------

